# pavano



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=6038883


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Twins did a great job of signing Pavanf course he may flop.But Pavano made a mistake in all this.

He refused arbitration.He would have probably won at around 10-11 million for a 1 year contract.But by refusing,any team signing him would have to give up their number 1 draft choice.That probably kept a lot of teams away from signing him.So he signs for 16.5 million for 2 years.That means the Twins are getting him the first year for full price and the second year for 1/2 price.Nice job by the Twins.

This gives the Twins 6 major league starters plus Gibson sitting in AAA and ready to move up.And all 7 are under contract for 2011 and 2012.I would suspect a trade in the future.They will have a choice based on talent or to dump who ever gets the most money.....Baker at $5 mil. or Blackburn at $3 mil.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, but can the twinkies beat the Yankees?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> Yeah, but can the twinkies beat the Yankees?


That is the first intelligent post you have had in the sports forum. Not joking.

This year is probably make or break for the Twins. Missing Morneau, who owns the Yankees, and Thome not doing anything against the Yankees hurt. No more excuses, gotta start winning in the Bronx and Fenway this year. Spann needs to have a good season, Morneau needs to stay healthy, and the pitching, namely bullpen has to come through against the big boys.

Last post season against the Yankees is on Gardy, as great of a manager as he is their game plan sucked. When you have speed like the Twins do they need to play small ball against Sebathia. He is fat, he is slow, and he sucks at fielding his spot. Bunt, make him work and wear him out. He gets mad when people bunt on him, do it and get in his head. Let him stand tall on the mound and get in a rhythm and dictate the tempo he is nearly unstoppable.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Good sign for the twins, I'm not too worried about the Yankee's this year, they are getting old, it's the Red Sox that will be tuff to beat this year,,,Go Twins,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

TK33 said:


> Recurvenator said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but can the twinkies beat the Yankees?
> ...


What a joke. At the start of the football season, you were all "hello Super Bowl :beer: " with your man crush for Favre. When the queenies tanked at the very start, you dissapear. Now you're jumping on the Twinkie bandwagon. I wouldn't be surprised one bit if you don't jump off that bandwagon by mid June. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

9manfan said:


> Good sign for the twins, I'm not too worried about the Yankee's this year, they are getting old, it's the Red Sox that will be tuff to beat this year,,,Go Twins,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


MLB wants the Sknankees and Roid Sux to succeed. Now "small market" Tampa Bay no longer looks like a threat. Obviously either NY or Bhawston, or both, will be in the playoffs this year. MLB is a JOKE.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> > Recurvenator said:
> ...


I didn't disappear, your football posts have no credibility since they are mostly ripping the vikes or packers and you don't name your team. I am guessing you will tell us in about 2-3 weeks. You may also remember I had the Bears winning 10 games.

As far as the bandwagon for the Twins, not even close. I have been a Twins since birth, I will be one til I die. The Twins are the envy of every professional sports franchise. They are about the only pro team left who develops their own talent and since the Tom Kelly days have made the most out of whatever they had. They didn't have much in the late 90's.

I did take a break from being a Vikings fan during the culpepper era. That is self explanatory.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I didn't disappear either.As TK says.....I have been a Vikes and Twins fan since 1961.Not a band wagon rider or jumper.So who are you talking about? You do nothing other than critize the Twins and Vikes.I looked at your posts.....About 90% are critizing the Twins and Vikes.The only joke here is you. uke: uke:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

KEN W said:


> I didn't disappear either.As TK says.....I have been a Vikes and Twins fan since 1961.Not a band wagon rider or jumper.So who are you talking about? You do nothing other than critize the Twins and Vikes.I looked at your posts.....About 90% are critizing the Twins and Vikes.The only joke here is you. uke: uke:


X2


----------

